# mehrere clips einfügen bei adobe premiere 6



## PanTwo (29. Dezember 2001)

Ich möchte gerne mehrere kleine avis (alles die gleichen) einfügen - ich hab nur keine ahnung wie ??   und ich habe keine bock 480 mal auf einfügen zu klciekn - da die avis nur 4sek lang sind und ich 45 minuten überbrücken will !?!!


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (30. Dezember 2001)

Hi,

das ist ganz easy:

Erstmal ein neues Projekt erstellen. Anschliessend

<i>Datei/Importieren/Ordner...</i>
Hier wählst Du das Verzeichnis, wo Du deine 450 Avis drin hast.

Premiere steckt Dir die Filme alle in einen Ordner namens "Ablage 1".
Jetzt <i>Datei/Neu/Storyboard</i>, alle Filme markieren und in das Storyboard reinziehen. Nun auf den "Automatisch zum Schnittfenster" Button im Storyboard-Fenster klicken und schon hast Du die einzelnen Filmabschnitte zu einem kompletten Movie zusammengesetzt


----------



## dave_ (5. Januar 2002)

dazu noch ne frage:


wenn ich das ganze mit bildern machen ( screenshots aus nem spiel, 25 stück in der sekunde ergeben auch ein film  )
wie bekomme ich es dann hin, das er auch diese 25 bilder/s anzeigt, und nicht ewig langsam eins nach dem andren abspielt ?

ausserdem habe ich dir mal ne mail geschrieben, ibiza, wegen dem os tutorials zu winxp - bandbreite erhöhen, ich würde mich um ne antwort freuen


----------



## PanTwo (10. Januar 2002)

*THX abba ?!!?*

Danke für die antwort ^iB|Za^ - aber ich glaub wir reden leider  aneinander vorbei.   ich hab ein und die selbe avi datei - welche ca 4 sek lang is -  und diese möchte ich gerne in den film einsetzen (45 min. lang) ohne sie zu dehnen!  es ist ein logo welches sich in der ecke dreht ! 
im voraus schonmal danke !


----------



## scavanger (13. Januar 2002)

mal eine kleine frage, wieso willst du ein 4 sekunden video in einem videobearbeitungsprogramm auf 45 min bringen, ist doch eigentlich aus meiner sicht pure platzverschwendung


----------

